# Watches Missing/Stolen in Transit. Why?



## Conky

Well, it seems that this is getting to be a more common occurrence these days, as can be attested by the many posts in this forum regarding how the watches go missing. There is a very good reason why, and this is it:

For some strange reason, the 3 major shipping companies, the Post Office, UPS, and FEDEX, all require that the sender tell them what is in the package and what the value of the contents is. Now, there is a major flaw using this model.

That flaw is that they plaster that information all over the package. When the unscrupulous worker sees" There is a $1000.00 watch in this package", things tend to go missing rather quickly. It only takes a minute to open the package, take the watch, and then reseal it.

Why does the sensitive information need to be placed right on the package? I don't know. But all the shipping company's need to do is to stop placing that information on the package. 

Since almost all expensive watches are shipped with tracking information, why can't they just add that information as part of the tracking info, and not have it on the package itself?

Then the only people who would have access to that sensitive information would be those who have no physical access to the package. Make sure that the information is blocked from anyone who has physical access to the package.

This would lower the insistence of theft in transit immensely. Why the shipping companies haven't already implemented this strategy is very strange.


----------



## Chauncy7

Conky said:


> Well, it seems that this is getting to be a more common occurrence these days, as can be attested by the many posts in this forum regarding how the watches go missing. There is a very good reason why, and this is it:
> 
> For some strange reason, the 3 major shipping companies, the Post Office, UPS, and FEDEX, all require that the sender tell them what is in the package and what the value of the contents is. Now, there is a major flaw using this model.
> 
> That flaw is that they plaster that information all over the package. When the unscrupulous worker sees" There is a $1000.00 watch in this package", things tend to go missing rather quickly. It only takes a minute to open the package, take the watch, and then reseal it.
> 
> Why does the sensitive information need to be placed right on the package? I don't know. But all the shipping company's need to do is to stop placing that information on the package.
> 
> Since almost all expensive watches are shipped with tracking information, why can't they just add that information as part of the tracking info, and not have it on the package itself?
> 
> Then the only people who would have access to that sensitive information would be those who have no physical access to the package. Make sure that the information is blocked from anyone who has physical access to the package.
> 
> This would lower the insistence of theft in transit immensely. Why the shipping companies haven't already implemented this strategy is very strange.


I could never figure this out myself. I had a watch stolen by USPS and I know it was because of this very point that you have stated.


----------



## Conky

Chauncy7 said:


> I could never figure this out myself. I had a watch stolen by USPS and I know it was because of this very point that you have stated.


Yes, I just read your thread about being ripped-off by that scoundrel Allan George. I'm really sorry that he ripped you off. But you did provide a ton of info on that guy, good job mate.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f90/sinn-u2-black-stolen-transit-210060.html

It was really amazing that another WUS member actually found the watch on eBay for sale. But what is even more amazing is that no one helped you out. Not the Police, not eBay, and not USPS. Even after you provided all the evidence of the theft.

Anything ever happen with regards to Allan George? Has he ever been caught? Did you ever find that watch that he took from you? I know that it sold on eBay, but did you ever get anything else on it?


----------



## aleii

Conky said:


> Well, it seems that this is getting to be a more common occurrence these days, as can be attested by the many posts in this forum regarding how the watches go missing. There is a very good reason why, and this is it:
> 
> For some strange reason, the 3 major shipping companies, the Post Office, UPS, and FEDEX, all require that the sender tell them what is in the package and what the value of the contents is. Now, there is a major flaw using this model.
> 
> That flaw is that they plaster that information all over the package. When the unscrupulous worker sees" There is a $1000.00 watch in this package", things tend to go missing rather quickly. It only takes a minute to open the package, take the watch, and then reseal it.
> 
> Why does the sensitive information need to be placed right on the package? I don't know. But all the shipping company's need to do is to stop placing that information on the package.
> 
> Since almost all expensive watches are shipped with tracking information, why can't they just add that information as part of the tracking info, and not have it on the package itself?
> 
> Then the only people who would have access to that sensitive information would be those who have no physical access to the package. Make sure that the information is blocked from anyone who has physical access to the package.
> 
> This would lower the insistence of theft in transit immensely. Why the shipping companies haven't already implemented this strategy is very strange.


Something like that happened to me,I sold a rolex on ebay and when delivering the package I asked not to put the real value of the wristwarch but they told me it was against the law.. 
The watch got lost, the purchaser was annoyed and I 'm emplty handed:think:


----------



## xjeeunitx

To cover your ends regarding safe shipping of watches, you must declare the full value of the watch when buying insurance. You should never ever write "rolex watch" on the item descriptions. Instead, write "horological device" or "precision instrument." Many people won't know that it is a watch. They will think it's some scientific instrument in which they have no interest in.


----------



## JAD3703

xjeeunitx said:


> To cover your ends regarding safe shipping of watches, you must declare the full value of the watch when buying insurance. You should never ever write "rolex watch" on the item descriptions. Instead, write "horological device" or "precision instrument." Many people won't know that it is a watch. They will think it's some scientific instrument in which they have no interest in.


Words to live by. And always consider 3rd party insurance (ie. Parcel Pro comes to mind), as this requires no external descriptors that tweak would-be thieves in the national postal systems.

James


----------



## outatime

Chauncy7 said:


> I could never figure this out myself. I had a watch stolen by USPS and I know it was because of this very point that you have stated.


I'm sorry to hear that. The watch wasn't stolen by the US Postal Service. It was stolen by a dirt bag employee who gives the rest of us a bad name. Always call the US Postal Inspection Service if you believe that your package was lost or stolen.


----------



## J.D.B.

This reminds me of the ONLY good thing to come out of the so-called "Brady-bill" regarding firearms. That bill outlawed the large, day-glow orange placards that the airlines would place on any checked luggage with a firearm inside. It was like a bright sign saying "steal me!" to the baggage handlers.
I like the idea of re-wording the contents description as mentioned above. I wonder what the point of labelling packages as to their contents (other than, say, "flammable") is? How does that info. help in the transport/delivery process?

Josh


----------



## JAD3703

With Canada Post and within national boundaries, there is no requirement to declare on the outside of the package either the actual contents nor value for insurance purposes. And when you buy the supplemental insurance, there are no descriptors required, only proof after the fact of value, if lost. Part of the issue becomes cross-border shipments where actual contents descriptions are required for trans-border Customs clearance.

I have been buying and selling watches around the world for over five years and have never, ever lost a watch inbound nor outbound, although I have had several delayed and one recently almost "lost" from within the national postal system, but for the diligence and efforts of the internal postal inspector sevice. Having said all of this, I will also never ship to certain countries which have a proven track-record of high-value items being stolen once in the country's postal system. It is always a good idea to not only research the buyer but also the country's postal system that the watch is being shipped via.

A final note: most, if not all national postal systems and third-party courier companies have exception value limits on jewellery and watches. They'll happily sell you insurance for the full declared value and them later, when and if a claim is required, point to their terms and conditions for jewellery and watches exception value limits. Like I mentioned earlier - really think on third-party content insurance, or make sure that your home insurance policy protects you.

James


----------



## Turnaround

xjeeunitx said:


> To cover your ends regarding safe shipping of watches, you must declare the full value of the watch when buying insurance. You should never ever write "rolex watch" on the item descriptions. Instead, write *"horological device"* or *"precision instrument."* Many people won't know that it is a watch. They will think it's some scientific instrument in which they have no interest in.


That's wonderful. I sell other items of value and always try to find the right wording to avoid interest. I really like the horological device. Can't argue with that, but like you said, most people will pass it by. GREAT!! Thank you for this tip.


----------



## Conky

xjeeunitx said:


> To cover your ends regarding safe shipping of watches, you must declare the full value of the watch when buying insurance. You should never ever write "rolex watch" on the item descriptions. Instead, write "horological device" or "precision instrument." Many people won't know that it is a watch. They will think it's some scientific instrument in which they have no interest in.


Wrong. A lot of people in the Post Office know exactly what "horological device" means. There really is only one description that almost no-one looks at: "Gift, personal items". No-one cares about that. Why would you advertise any type of watch content at all?


----------



## socalbreeze

I was recently screwed by Fedex. I ALWAYS ship priority overnight which requires signature to deliver the pacakage. But for some odd reason few weeks ago; An Omega Speedmaster Legend was delivered and dropped off without signature. The watch is now gone; buyer was annoyed and filed a chargeback and after repeated phone calls with Fedex they are only willing to give me a whopping of $150 for a $1800 watch. I now insure EVERY SINGLE watch I sell and I urge all of you guys to do the same thing.


----------



## Darkfridayz

These posts are kinda scary for a newcomer, especially since i'm sending out my Reactor Fallout for repairs later.... So who's the best company to use for shipping , and what kind of box should I use? (Obvisously not the watch box)


----------



## ROGERWILCO357

I was wondering if you insure it and it comes up missing you at least get your insured amount back rights ? I always insure my items for more than the price sold just incase this happens knowing its going to take a long time to get compensated for such A loss..this happened when I was waiting for some gold coins and sure enough they where scanned in at the local PO but never made it to my door. The seller insured the coins luckily and got his money back since i had to call paypal and get my cash back..say one coin was back then 300.00 he insured that one for 500.00 so even though he was out his money for what was like 2 months he didn't loose the cost to replace said coin..


----------



## DrR

Hi, unfortunately my first experience buying watch from forum member is also very unpleasant. I mean everything is great with a reputable user from here, but the problem is USPS. Seller sent two watches together (not expensive, but still watches plus shipping was 160$) with USPS international to Europe. (it should take 6-10 business days) and now it's already a month without any news from post office. A shipping number (how I was told by usps is only for us internal usage only and does not show what happens when it leaves us- it left US on 6th of september). Package was not insured. USPS said they can't do anything...

I understand that 160$ is not very much, but still it is something for a college student. The question is - is it appropriate to contact the seller asking to refund a half of it (and if there is a miracle and watches show up, pay that half back)? As it seems to me, the problem is ours 50/50 not only mine as I have not got the package, right?


----------



## T1meout

DrR said:


> Hi, unfortunately my first experience buying watch from forum member is also very unpleasant. I mean everything is great with a reputable user from here, but the problem is USPS. Seller sent two watches together (not expensive, but still watches plus shipping was 160$) with USPS international to Europe. (it should take 6-10 business days) and now it's already a month without any news from post office. A shipping number (how I was told by usps is only for us internal usage only and does not show what happens when it leaves us- it left US on 6th of september). Package was not insured. USPS said they can't do anything...
> 
> I understand that 160$ is not very much, but still it is something for a college student. The question is - is it appropriate to contact the seller asking to refund a half of it (and if there is a miracle and watches show up, pay that half back)? As it seems to me, the problem is ours 50/50 not only mine as I have not got the package, right?


It might be that customs in the EU is in possession of the goods. If that's the case you will have to pay import duties. If you paid through PayPal keep in mind a dispute claim for a full refund may be filed up to 40 days from when the transaction took place; which is what I would do if something I bought took that long to get to me. Better yet I would advise against purchasing anything outside the EU for in the end you run the risk of it costing you more due to import duties then if purchased in the EU.


----------



## rwe416

What to do if you follow all the guidelines and then it seems to be lost? You are given a tracking number and it makes it to the buyers customs then it is out if your hands. At this point is it up to the seller for any reimbursement if the buyers customs can not locate it? 
I enjoy this forum and have learned alot and in no way would I ever try and be dishonest. I do not like the fact that I have had all positive transactions on the WUS site and a customs office could ruin a reputation.


----------



## geronimo95

i just shipped a 1k watch from canada to US. on the package itself i declared 100 for value which is default insurance so as not to tempt a corrupt employee. i then purchased 900 extra insurance from 3rd party on the watch for $2.75 per 100. I sure hope i did this the right way!


----------



## tbeachly

Hi Folks,
I recently bought a watch from an Ebay seller in the US. He was good enough to provide me with the tracking number etc so I could follow it's path to the UK.

Once it reaches the UK USPS use ParcelForce to deliver the 'goods'. As such I expected to have to sign for my watch or collect it once a delivery attempt had been made. However I came home from work to find it sat in my mailbox. Had I been an unscrupulous individual I could easily have claimed that I never received the item. Just mentioning this as a warning to sellers really as even though them may specify 'signed for' - it does not always follow that the delivery company actually gets the customer sign.


----------



## Conky

geronimo95 said:


> i just shipped a 1k watch from canada to US. on the package itself i declared 100 for value which is default insurance so as not to tempt a corrupt employee. i then purchased 900 extra insurance from 3rd party on the watch for $2.75 per 100. I sure hope i did this the right way!


That is what I would have done.


----------



## zephyrnoid

Conky said:


> Well, it seems that this is getting to be a more common occurrence these days, as can be attested by the many posts in this forum regarding how the watches go missing. There is a very good reason why, and this is it:
> 
> For some strange reason, the 3 major shipping companies, the Post Office, UPS, and FEDEX, all require that the sender tell them what is in the package and what the value of the contents is. Now, there is a major flaw using this model.
> 
> That flaw is that they plaster that information all over the package. When the unscrupulous worker sees" There is a $1000.00 watch in this package", things tend to go missing rather quickly. It only takes a minute to open the package, take the watch, and then reseal it.
> 
> Why does the sensitive information need to be placed right on the package? I don't know. But all the shipping company's need to do is to stop placing that information on the package.
> 
> Since almost all expensive watches are shipped with tracking information, why can't they just add that information as part of the tracking info, and not have it on the package itself?
> 
> Then the only people who would have access to that sensitive information would be those who have no physical access to the package. Make sure that the information is blocked from anyone who has physical access to the package.
> 
> This would lower the insistence of theft in transit immensely. Why the shipping companies haven't already implemented this strategy is very strange.


WOW! We wish we'd read this post a couple of weeks ago. Indeed. It seems someone removed a watch we sent back to the manufacturer en-route to them Still investigating but it looks like that is exactly what happened  
So what's the solution? Lie about the contents? Then you cannot make a claim on insurance at a later time. And the insurance valuation is the problem isn't it? 
Shaking head .....


----------



## zephyrnoid

xjeeunitx said:


> To cover your ends regarding safe shipping of watches, you must declare the full value of the watch when buying insurance. You should never ever write "rolex watch" on the item descriptions. Instead, write "horological device" or "precision instrument." Many people won't know that it is a watch. They will think it's some scientific instrument in which they have no interest in.


But then.... you can't make a claim on a watch. Catch 22


----------



## Conky

xjeeunitx said:


> To cover your ends regarding safe shipping of watches, you must declare the full value of the watch when buying insurance. You should never ever write "rolex watch" on the item descriptions. Instead, write "horological device" or "precision instrument." Many people won't know that it is a watch. They will think it's some scientific instrument in which they have no interest in.





zephyrnoid said:


> But then.... you can't make a claim on a watch. Catch 22


See post #20 in this thread.


----------



## zephyrnoid

Well. It might be a good idea for someone to offer a list of third party insurers, that specialize in covering jewelry . according to my jewelry store clients, they regularly ship via USPS, items of very high value. Then again, that could be insider preferential treatment by the postal service. Over $50,000 I only use private couriers.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## geronimo95

Conky said:


> That is what I would have done.


followup to this. the watch got diverted to customs and has been there for 5 business days and counting.... DOH!


----------



## 2535.80

geronimo95 said:


> followup to this. the watch got diverted to customs and has been there for 5 business days and counting.... DOH!


Any good news?


----------



## zephyrnoid

FYI all. A watch I back sent to Stowa in late February was removed from it's OEM case and the FEDEX box continued on it's way to Stowa with just the gift box inside. Stowa claim that the watch was never put in the case. As a matter of course we double proctor our shipments and have signed affidavits but from now one- We are going to have a third party sign off on the packing and shipping and tag a video clip to each shipment.
Beware! somewhere along the way someone knows what's inside your package and mobile web access makes it easy for carriers to search your destination recipient with a simple Google lookup. I wonder if there's a way to conceal the receiving or sending company name. Anyway. I'm pretty pissed and no- no insurance on this one.


----------



## Conky

zephyrnoid said:


> FYI all. A watch I back sent to Stowa in late February was removed from it's OEM case and the FEDEX box continued on it's way to Stowa with just the gift box inside. Stowa claim that the watch was never put in the case. As a matter of course we double proctor our shipments and have signed affidavits but from now one- We are going to have a third party sign off on the packing and shipping and tag a video clip to each shipment.
> Beware! somewhere along the way someone knows what's inside your package and mobile web access makes it easy for carriers to search your destination recipient with a simple Google lookup. I wonder if there's a way to conceal the receiving or sending company name. Anyway. I'm pretty pissed and no- no insurance on this one.


The only way to minimize the chances of the watch being stolen in transit is:

1. Never put Watch, Time Piece, or Horological anywhere in the description of the package. Always put "Gift, Personal Items."
2. Never put the name of the company on the address. Always just put the address and possibly a name of a person at the address, it will get there the same without anyone knowing the company, except of course the last guy to deliver it. He will know of course that the package is going to a watch manufacturer. When you put the name of the watch manufacturer on the address, everyone who handles the package will know that there is most likely a watch inside.

Other than that, there really isn't much more you can do. But doing the 2 points above will minimize the possibility of theft in transit as much as you can.


----------



## geronimo95

2535.80 said:


> Any good news?


the watch got through. wasnt opened and the guy didnt get charged a penny. apparently customs just diverted it to a shelf where it sat for a week and then moved it along. the buyer is super happy - he got himself an oris big crown chronograph ion mint condition and i got my funds

happy endings for all!


----------



## zephyrnoid

"Never put the name of the company on the address."
Good luck with that one.
We ship/receive a LOT of luxury goods and our shipper interfaces all require destination company be named.


----------



## Conky

zephyrnoid said:


> "Never put the name of the company on the address."
> Good luck with that one.
> We ship/receive a LOT of luxury goods and our shipper interfaces all require destination company be named.


What shipper requires that kind of information? Neither FedEx, UPS, nor any Post Office require a Company name for a valid address/destination.

So what do you put for the company name if you are shipping to a private individual? If your shipper interfaces all require destination company be named, I suggest you rethink the shipping interfaces you are using.


----------



## AutoTime

Apparently this even happens with "cheap" watches... as I had a under $200 Wenger arrive with an empty box. A big fiasco, for sure.


----------



## xInZax

I've bought a few watches from LongIsland and they've always come with tape around the edges that say: "Do not open if tape is broken. Immediately send back", or something of that nature. I can't remember. Seems like a good way to help keep the package safe haha.


----------



## Future

I recently ordered a watch and am asking for the package to be about the size of a textbook and the name of the delivery to be changed.


----------



## jcoffin1981

You know, ebay now has it's own insurance and you select it when paying for usps shipping. You use "shipsaver" I think it's called instead of the USPS insurance. No where on the package does it say "Insured" and "Value $1900." I think this is done to deter would be thieves, but I'm not sure. I may have gotten the name wrong. They are supposed to provide more comprehensive insurance and pay for claims faster too.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Under NO circumstances should you send ANYTHING of value through UPS. UPS is good for shipping baby strollers and ping pong tables. Watches? Forget about it.

In Summer of 2013 my Wife and I mailed some wedding gifts home (we were married out of state). We shipped some expensive china & paid UPS extra to package it for us - their box, their packing materials, etc. We purchased insurance for the full value of the china.

Box arrives, and you can clearly see that someone dropped something heavy on the corner of the box (think a pallet). We called UPS, they give us the run around of all run arounds. After about a dozen calls, a supervisor comes out, takes some photos and says, "Oh yeah, that's definitely on us, looks like we smashed that box."

Claim is denied. Reason? "Improperly packaged."

You've got to be kidding me. They packaged it.

I filed an appeal.

Denied.

Next step, file a small claims case is your only recourse.

I went online and I read dozens upon dozens of stories: it seems that AS A MATTER OF COMPANY POLICY, UPS denies ALL insurance claims and denies all appeals. The ONLY way anyone got their insurance was via small claims.

Have a google search for "UPS denied my insurance claim" and read all the horror stories. So, why pay for insurance with UPS at all? And if you can't ship insured, what's the point to use them?

After that, I ship only with FEDEX and USPS.


----------



## MrGameNWatch

My Omega constellation was recently stolen in transit on its way from Switzerland (sent for repairs).

They replaced it, which was nice of them. But surely more care should be taken which shipping such expensive pieces. Apparently mine wasnt the only one taken.


----------



## Robotaz

No difference with FedEx. In fact, even with USPS I'd figure out how to have third-party insurance if it's irreplaceable like a wedding gift.



Ticonderoga said:


> Under NO circumstances should you send ANYTHING of value through UPS. UPS is good for shipping baby strollers and ping pong tables. Watches? Forget about it.
> 
> In Summer of 2013 my Wife and I mailed some wedding gifts home (we were married out of state). We shipped some expensive china & paid UPS extra to package it for us - their box, their packing materials, etc. We purchased insurance for the full value of the china.
> 
> Box arrives, and you can clearly see that someone dropped something heavy on the corner of the box (think a pallet). We called UPS, they give us the run around of all run arounds. After about a dozen calls, a supervisor comes out, takes some photos and says, "Oh yeah, that's definitely on us, looks like we smashed that box."
> 
> Claim is denied. Reason? "Improperly packaged."
> 
> You've got to be kidding me. They packaged it.
> 
> I filed an appeal.
> 
> Denied.
> 
> Next step, file a small claims case is your only recourse.
> 
> I went online and I read dozens upon dozens of stories: it seems that AS A MATTER OF COMPANY POLICY, UPS denies ALL insurance claims and denies all appeals. The ONLY way anyone got their insurance was via small claims.
> 
> Have a google search for "UPS denied my insurance claim" and read all the horror stories. So, why pay for insurance with UPS at all? And if you can't ship insured, what's the point to use them?
> 
> After that, I ship only with FEDEX and USPS.


----------



## Robotaz

xInZax said:


> I've bought a few watches from LongIsland and they've always come with tape around the edges that say: "Do not open if tape is broken. Immediately send back", or something of that nature. I can't remember. Seems like a good way to help keep the package safe haha.


If you ship registered mail, they tape it in front of you with that tape. Then everyone has to sign for it throughout the shipping process. It takes forever, but it's extremely secure.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Robotaz said:


> No difference with FedEx. In fact, even with USPS I'd figure out how to have third-party insurance if it's irreplaceable like a wedding gift.


For me the difference is frequency. After my UPS box was smashed and they denied my insurance, I went online and read dozens (if not hundreds) of stories from shippers who all refuse UPS. They said that some FEDEX and USPS *insured *boxes do get stolen (or lost) but it is very rare in comparison to the frequency at UPS. And considering that USPS and FEDEX *actually pay their insurance claims *that could meant the difference between losing a $2,000 watch and getting no recompense to losing a $2,000 watch and getting a $2,000 replacement check.

Sure, I'm sure the insurance process isn't pretty, but it can't beat UPS's "screw off, we NEVER pay claims."


----------



## bloody watches

list your watch as a, SMALL INSTRUMENT OF MEASURE - not a watch, this reduces the chance of one of the shipping staff going on a shopping trip, via there manifest


----------



## Ticonderoga

Robotaz said:


> If you ship registered mail, they tape it in front of you with that tape. Then everyone has to sign for it throughout the shipping process. It takes forever, but it's extremely secure.


Did not know that. Good to know.


----------



## El @

Robotaz said:


> If you ship registered mail, they tape it in front of you with that tape. Then everyone has to sign for it throughout the shipping process. It takes forever, but it's extremely secure.


Just be sure that you understand the difference between registered and insured mail. 
https://www.usps.com/ship/insurance-extra-services.htm
Insurance is an extra service that cost proportionally to the shipped value. Do not expect USPS pay more than $100 for loss of registered, but not insured items.


----------



## SunnyDaze

I ordered a Seiko from Long Island Watch on 07/30. It was shipped 3-Day Priority Mail via USPS with an expected delivery date of 08/03.

The watch was shipped out of Long Island on 07/31. On 08/01 it departed the sorting facility in Cleveland (I live in Pittsburgh). There has been no tracking update since 08/01. 

I contacted my local Post Office only to be told that they "see exactly what I see". Comforting, no? 

I realize I am probably being paranoid a bit too soon here, but, this isn't the first watch that the USPS has magically lost. I sold an Accutron on the big auction site in 2013; it vanished. At the time I was a newbie to online commerce so I did not obtain a receipt when I dropped it off at the PO for shipping. They never scanned it in, I had no proof that it was shipped, so I ate the cost of the Accutron. 

In addition to the lost Accutron, the USPS has also lost a moderately valuable fishing reel and a pair of Grado headphones thus far in 2015. The fishing reel was returned to the sender after 3 months with no explanation. A claim was opened on the lost headphones for which the USPS deemed they were not at fault as the shipper listed my address as being "_________ Road" instead of "__________ Rd." Lovely, no? 

I'll keep holding my breath and hoping that my new watch arrives. I genuinely do not want to go through the archaic USPS claims process once again.


----------



## SunnyDaze

Ironically, within minutes of creating this post, I received a notification from the USPS: "The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available."

Stay tuned!


----------



## SunnyDaze

Miracle of all miracles, it showed up today.

The last tracking update has my watch departing Cleveland on 08/01. Heh.


----------



## ShaggyDog

SunnyDaze said:


> Miracle of all miracles, it showed up today.
> 
> The last tracking update has my watch departing Cleveland on 08/01. Heh.


I don't think anything nefarious was happening with your delivery but you were very quick to think that something bad was up. Sometimes things just take a couple of days extra than we think they will, that's all.


----------



## SunnyDaze

SunnyDaze said:


> I realize I am probably being paranoid a bit too soon here, but, this isn't the first watch that the USPS has magically lost.


My concern was not the amount of time that the shipment was taking. My issue was the fact that tracking updates had stopped completely. The last time I shipped a watch and the tracking updates stopped, I ended up refunding a buyer for a watch that the USPS lost and claimed no responsibility for losing.


----------



## Ticonderoga

SunnyDaze said:


> My concern was not the amount of time that the shipment was taking. My issue was the fact that tracking updates had stopped completely. The last time I shipped a watch and the tracking updates stopped, I ended up refunding a buyer for a watch that the USPS lost and claimed no responsibility for losing.


Same here, last time updates stopped, the parcel was never seen again. Mailman took it home or delivered it to the wrong house and "forgot" to scan it in.


----------



## Ryan Williams

xjeeunitx said:


> To cover your ends regarding safe shipping of watches, you must declare the full value of the watch when buying insurance. You should never ever write "rolex watch" on the item descriptions. Instead, write "horological device" or "precision instrument." Many people won't know that it is a watch. They will think it's some scientific instrument in which they have no interest in.


I like this advice. I doubt theres a high demand on the black market for horological devices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El @

Ticonderoga said:


> Same here, last time updates stopped, the parcel was never seen again. Mailman took it home or delivered it to the wrong house and "forgot" to scan it in.


Are you from US? Same happened to me earlier this month, with an insured package. Spoke to "carrier supervisor" and she wasn't helpful. Seems like the person having responsibility isn't worried about investigation or consequences.


----------



## Ticonderoga

El @ said:


> Are you from US? Same happened to me earlier this month, with an insured package. Spoke to "carrier supervisor" and she wasn't helpful. Seems like the person having responsibility isn't worried about investigation or consequences.


Yes, package was lost in the Midwest somewhere. I did get a refund for the postage and the tracking.


----------



## ie watches

do not enclose value on the item. dont matter which carriers you are using.


----------



## Ticonderoga

ie watches said:


> do not enclose value on the item. dont matter which carriers you are using.


Looks like another 100 post attempt - even has a Rolex for sale on the pen subforum. WTF?


----------

